# EGR delete kits for 2010 Dodge diesel



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Took my Dodge 2500 6.7L diesel in the other day and service mgr. indicated it was about time to have EGR filter and system cleaned (67.5K miles) to maintain 100K warranty. Stated $500-$600 and overnite service. However, he mentioned if it were his truck, he would install egr delete kit and programmer. My question is, Would the truck pass state inspection with this modification? Any other foreseeable problems? I'm not much of a mechanic, but I think I could do this. Thanks for the help/opinions in advance.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So if it's maintaining warranty, why does it cost $500-600 or is this one of those bend over loopholes?

As for state inspection, don't believe Texas is sniffing tailpipes for diesels (yet). If they are, it's only a few counties and those are likely in the bigger cities (Houston and Dallas).


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Texas sis not doing emission testing. That could change though. 

Mine is deleted. I use Smarty is disables the egr system so you can leave it on. Makes it easier to return to stock if need be.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

not in houston.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Just have it done outside of Houston if it becomes. If you want life out of the truck I would. I would delete the EGR and I, for one - am a HUGE advocate for H&S performance. Banks - sucks and so do the rest of them in comparison to H&S. the egr is a booger if you try to jump ahead of yourself but can be done relatively easy. 

PM me and I can give you a bunch of info on this. H&S isn't the cheapest....but you do get what you pay for and they back up they're product better than anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

And also, installing the tuner/exhaust DOES NOT VOID WARRANTY. Obviously the dealer is cool with modifications. If you have an issue, especially dodge - if the problem is directly related to the programmer - it's on you....if not - it's on them. 

Most dodge dealers still warranty with tuners anyway - idk of many cummins' that don't have one


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

They will void your warranty, I have seen it first hand. If you have a engine or drive train failure, the calibration will likely be checked by warranty/engineers. If its not their calibration the repair will be declined. This is not up to the dealer to decide.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson%E2%80%93Moss_Warranty_Act

you need to retune the truck back to stock first - they have a way of going around. I've also seen this first hand


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

CaptainJMB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act
> 
> you need to retune the truck back to stock first - they have a way of going around. I've also seen this first hand


Programming your truck back to stock won't matter, It will still set a P167F "non OE calibration detected" You will never clear that code. I'm all for tuning, my truck is tuned but if I mess it up I know its all on me.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

CaptainJMB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson%E2%80%93Moss_Warranty_Act
> 
> you need to retune the truck back to stock first - they have a way of going around. I've also seen this first hand


Even if you some how got around the calibration issue you still can look at the top of the piston at the wider spray pattern due to added pulse width from the tune.


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not to mention the regen counter. 

OP- I had a 2011 and had the sinister egr cooler and valve delete I liked this one over the H&S because it rerouted the coolant back to the engine instead of just plugging it. But as far as tuners H&S has my vote. I ran smarty at first which is good but the H&S is the Cadillac of tuners.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I never said you couldn't tell it was on there. 

I'm just saying I would be willing to bet just about anything dodge won't oil over it, they know what's going on


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Void*


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Texas does not sniff diesels. I get min inspected in houston once a year.

I second the H&S tuner. You really don't even have to remove the EGR apparatus. The tuner will disable it so that it never activates.

Delete the cats and DPF too. You'll see a big gain in performance, and fuel mileage.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have my truck deleted and have for the last 60,000 miles. I'm over 100K now so I don't care about the warranty but its the best thing I could of done. I have the H&S tuner and it is great. I pass emmissions everytime in Harris county with no issues (aside from the stupid people at certain inspection locations that think diesels have to pass the same emissions as gasoline trucks).


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i would never expect a dealership to honor warranty if the truck has been modified even if it wasnt the cause. and theyre most unlikely as well.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Every dealer I talked to pre delete and egr unplug told me they would void my warranty if I put a tuner on my truck....however there are kits that delete the dpf without a tuner....I know I bought one for my 08...havent looked back and dealer has done extensive work on my truck...recalls...tranny hiccup..power steering pump went out...and it was all covered. Check out the dtr forum....those guys know these trucks like we know boats and fishing.


----------

